# Canon 28mm 1.4 EF BR development? or 35mm 1.4 II price drop soon?



## Mac Duderson (Dec 16, 2015)

Anyone think there would be a chance of a Canon 28mm 1.4 EF BR being developed one day? ;D I'm kinda guessing no since they have a new 35mm 1.4 and great 24mm 1.4.

Also do you think there would be a price drop on the new 35mm 1.4 BR ii soon? I have gone over a TON of price charts trying to get a feel for Canon's pricing timeline but I can not figure out a pattern to give any clues. Some lower end primes dropped quickly in price with zooms, while some L primes went UP in price a ton, some stayed the same and some dropped a little (not counting discounts).

Currently I am using mainly my 85Lii and 50mmL for my weddings but find the 50mm isn't wide enough and have trouble justifying the new 35mm since it is so close in focal length. For my main super wide I use the Tokina 16-28mm but have to stop it down to 3.3-3.5 to get good results.
24mm is a bit too wide for me and portraits.
28mm is a fun portrait look I like to use. (I know people say even a 50mm isn't a portrait lens ha ha! I like it...)
I had the 34mmL i but sold it for a Leica 80mm which I soon regretted. My sigma 85mm 1.4 killed it. Soon sold both for the 85mm Lii.

In the end I think I might end with a 35mmii but was hoping it would come down a little. What do you think?
Or better yet a 28mm 1.4 BR EF ;D

I just have trouble justifying too many lenses that are so close in focal length. I work hard to use what I have and just move around more.


----------



## Good24 (Dec 16, 2015)

I wish I had answers but I can at least join you in wondering - why no 28mm L lens? Often thought about it. It can be an interesting focal length at FF and probably appeal to aps-c users. People seems to like the 28 IS but at 2.8 it will 
leave some wanting. If you need auto focus there are few if any third party options. Maybe Tamron will step in here.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 16, 2015)

28 f/1.4L would be interesting for sure. I wondering if it's one reason why Canon released the 24 and 28 f/2.8 IS lenses at the same time -- to gauge interest at the 28mm focal length. Nikon makes it work with a f/1.4 and a f/1.8, but the Canon shooter preferences are probably different. Plus, I'd rather see Canon come out with its own 20 f/1.4 first! ;D


----------



## Mac Duderson (Dec 16, 2015)

Ya I was thinking about Tamron doing something like. It use to be a very popular focal length.
Oh ya I always wanted to try that Nikon 1.4 but never had the chance. When I heard they recently did the 28mm 1.8G I teared up a little ha ha! :'(

Ya gosh now with Sigma and their crazy 20mm 1.4 Common Canon!! I would love to play with their lens too one day for night photography.

I guess I might just have to wait for the new 35mm to drop a little.


----------



## Zanken (Dec 17, 2015)

I am an event shooter that traded from a 24 Art to a 28mm IS - initially it was going to be the 24 IS, but I got a very good second hand deal. I'm grateful it worked out that way - I really like the 28mm length.

It's tiny, solid and the IS is very useful - it allows me to capture more ambient light with slower shutter with less 'light bleed' onto the flash lit subject. If you don't need the f1.4 aperture, it's a very strong option and my new walk-around.


----------



## Mac Duderson (Dec 18, 2015)

Ya there is something special about the 28mm look. Pretty crazy what 4mm difference does from 24mm! I have the older 28mm 2.8 EF that I still bring to my weddings as well AND another that I converted and turned into a Tilt Shift which I just love.
I also made a 50mm 1.8 EF TS but it is a bit tight so I use it less. I put up 2 video's on youtube how to build them  pretty fun.
I would love to try the new IS version one day.


----------



## Mac Duderson (Jun 4, 2017)

Nikon just announced their new Nikkor 28mm f/1.4E ED to replace the older Nikon 28mm f/1.4 AF-D and still no word from Canon. Nikon has a ton of 28mm F mount options but seems Canon has no interest. 
PLEASE Canon!!


----------

